# Destin beach access?



## shubuta sniper (Jul 7, 2014)

In destin for the week with the family and want to do a little shark fishing. Never fished this area before. Where can I access the beach at night? Everything I see says it closes at sunset. Help!! Please!!


----------



## hittman2001 (Jul 1, 2014)

id like to know this as well as ill be vacationing down there next week.about 5 yrs ago I fished behind my condo with no one bothering me at night.i didn't really know what I was doing so didn't catch mutch.i have a different game plan this time however.just try it ,all they can do is run you off.obvisiously you cant be shark fishing during the day next to beach swimmers.


----------



## gatorrodshop (May 14, 2014)

I surf fish out at the pass and am always out til after dark. Never had anyone ask me to leave or any other issues. I wouldn't even worry about it. Just go where you want.


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

head a little west and hit okaloosa island, just stop anywhere on the south side that you see other cars, and walk down the path


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

You can fish all night anywhere. The beach might "close" but it's open to fishing.


----------



## OfcRob (Sep 12, 2013)

I thinkwhat he was refering to was the signs at all of the public access beachs about them closing 1 hr after sunset, those places have gates and they lock, if your car is there, you are stuck til morning


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

If your gonna vacation in destin and want easy simple beach access then spend the extra dollar to stay at a place on the beach. No exceptions . If your not gonna stay on destin beach, then why go to destin and spend the extra money just to stay in destin. Stay in fort Walton a little cheaper . There are plenty of other places that are beach front. But beach front on destin in the summer is pricy. 
You can always walk from the bridge, I think it's all public area from the bridge to the pass jetties. 
If your staying for free somewhere else and want free beach access without staying there , you may have to get experimental , because they all have security, but no security typically bothers anyone on the beach. Check out a satellite map of the area to see different places to enter the beach


----------



## auburn_1984 (Jul 22, 2014)

What about trying the pier. I have never been there but wouldn't hurt to give it a try. There is numerous public areas right off of 98 before you get to the destin bridge. Just pull off and walk down to the beach.


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Just cruise okaloosa island and see where cars are parked. You'll see a path leading to the beach. Parking lot is open all night and really good fishing.

Or, take a right at the Tom thumb and find a beach front resort, park and walk to the beach. Done it before. No issues


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

OfcRob said:


> I thinkwhat he was refering to was the signs at all of the public access beachs about them closing 1 hr after sunset, those places have gates and they lock, if your car is there, you are stuck til morning


 Haven't seen those. places like the whales tail, pompano joe's and the crab shack have open parking and adjacent parking. set up around dusk and you can fish all night. not many folks out there after dark. if you really want to get away from it all you can load up your yak(s) and paddle east. go towards topsail or further and pick a spot.


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

hittman2001 said:


> id like to know this as well as ill be vacationing down there next week.about 5 yrs ago I fished behind my condo with no one bothering me at night.i didn't really know what I was doing so didn't catch mutch.i have a different game plan this time however.just try it ,*all they can do is run you off.obvisiously you cant be shark fishing during the day next to beach swimmers.*


Is there some law against fishing from the beach during the day? Not that I've heard of.

If I'm there first .... seems to me it's the swimmers need to worry about bumping up against my activity rather than the other way around. I'll be danged if I'd let somebody try & _run me off. 
_
They wanna swim where I'm fishing? Okay ... .they can swim my next bait out. :laughing: 
_
The sharks are out there (or not) whether people are fishing or swimming (or not.)




*
_


----------

